# Clyde approved dropper?



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

Building a new Transition Vanquish. It has a 31.6 seat post. I'm looking for a solid dropper with about 150mm worth of drop or more. I don't think 125mm is going to be enough which is what I have on my current bike.


So many brands, which ones are the strongest and best warranty?


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

You can do a search on the components section. I've run Reverbs, KS, and Crankbrothers. The Fox Transfers are apparently pretty good and what I'd try next if I were to get a new dropper. I've had multiple Reverbs (on different bikes, different sizes) and I actually like them. I haven't had problems with my Crankbrothers Highline, and the KS Lev I had died within 2 months.


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

I did a general search and didn't find much of anything.

I have a Thomson 27.2, but I snapped it earlier this year after riding it for a year. I was looking at the Crankbrothers actually. I'll check out the Fox. KS isn't on my list at all for reasons you've stated and people having warranty issues with them and getting them fixed.

I will say the Thomson warranty is nice and they replaced mine in just 2 days after they received it. I'm just unsure about their 150mm dimensions. The Crankbrothers has a 3 year warranty vs. Thomson's 2 years.

I was looking at Rockshox, but don't feel like messing with the oil. My buddy has one and he said on cold rides the speed of the return is slow.


----------



## amadkins (Jun 19, 2008)

There’s a thread buried in here somewhere, but as I recall Gravity Dropper led the pack for heavy riders.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ya for Clyde's gravity seems to be the way to go. Except full mechanical most droppers are nothing more than the gas cylinders used in office chairs. We see how well those last lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

The mechanics from the bike shop that I ride with on Monday nights all swear by the Bike Yoke dropper post.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

BigART said:


> I was looking at the Crankbrothers actually.


big mistake. You're looking at the brand with the worst reliability in all of mountain biking. Not just their posts, their pedals, wheels... I've even had their multi-tools fail. It's utterly shocking to me they are still in business.

I had good luck with KS warranty, go figure. I have a Bikeyoke now and like it a lot; as far as hydraulic operated posts go, it's as simple as possible - everything else has some sort of oil/air separator and that's the bane of the design. The Revive, instead of trying to keep the oil and air separate, it just has a way to purge the air when it gets somewhere it's not supposed to.

Gravity droppers are supposed to be super reliable, but as far as I can tell they only come up to 125mm drop. And they look like a high school shop project.


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

I did some digging on the Crankbrothers and I found the same thing. I'm leaning towards Fox now. It doesn't look like the Revive is as easy to get in the US. At least I haven't come across it. I like the Fox head design, it's like the Thomson. I don't like that you have to buy the remote separate. I'd rather just use my Wolf Tooth lever at that point, but than you don't get the cable either. I could just very well go with the Thomson again too, but they're pricey.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

270# on a KS LEV Integra and it's been good.


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

I've been on the 27.2 Thomson for over a year. It snapped earlier this year just above the seatpost clamp. It wasn't over tightened. I'm just heavy at 330# and aluminum will only flex so many times before it gives ups. Hence the reason I'm going to the Transition Vanquish to replace my Santa Cruz Highball. The Vanquish has a 31.6 seatpost, it's little longer wheelbase, more reach, and slacker. The seat tub angle isn't as steep on the Vanquish vs the SC. I'm sure that will help along with it being much bigger around. I hear KS was horrible with warranty in the past and a lot better now. Still leaning towards FOX, but may look at KS again too.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

I've had a gravity dropper since 2011. In that time I've overhauled it a few times and replaced the cable once. 250# btw.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Giant Contact, although a 30.9 it can be shimmed to your specifications...

They're pretty reliable & easy to maintain.

Plus, have a 150mm drop & you can get a relatively cheap under bar remote.

'Born to ride!'


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm on a Reverb 'B1 Stealth' Model 170mm. Initially had some issues in cold weather but did full bleed per RockShox guidance and it has worked flawlessly from 10 degF in Jan up to now. I'm 220#.


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

Hey targnik, I'd rather go full size rather than shim. My thinking is the bigger diameter will be stronger.

Good to know sturge.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

PNW Components Bachelor (150 or 170mm) is another option for you. https://www.pnwcomponents.com/colle...ts/the-bachelor-150-dropper-post-150mm-travel

I don't know if your bike is internally routed or not, but the Bachelor is IR. They had a 15 percent off sale not that long ago. I am not sure if it's still active!

I bought a Cascade dropper in the past and loved it. I had zero issues with it! I ended up selling it with my old bike. I was about to buy their Bachelor 150 for my Stumpy, but I found a deal on a KS Dropzone 125mm new for $100 through Jenson (closeout). I should have bought the Bachelor instead!

After using 125mm droppers over the past 2 1/2 years, I believe that a 150mm dropper would be a better fit for me.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

BigART said:


> It doesn't look like the Revive is as easy to get in the US.


Bike Yoke Revive Dropper Post | Jenson USA

as easy to get as anything. It's also one of those rare things where Jenson's 15% off codes work. The head is similar to Fox and Thomson and it comes with one of the nicer remotes I've used. My only real gripe is the cable attachment, but a lot of posts have the same issue.


----------



## Angelcaro (Jul 17, 2016)

Fox transfer if you want a worry free dropper.


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

9Point8 Fall Line...got a 180 and a 200...awesome posts.

KS has been decent too for me...
260, 7ft, 13 frames broken (so far)


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

Joules said:


> Bike Yoke Revive Dropper Post | Jenson USA
> 
> as easy to get as anything. It's also one of those rare things where Jenson's 15% off codes work. The head is similar to Fox and Thomson and it comes with one of the nicer remotes I've used. My only real gripe is the cable attachment, but a lot of posts have the same issue.


Well darn... I didn't even look and I just ordered a bunch of stuff from Jenson.



Angelcaro said:


> Fox transfer if you want a worry free dropper.


I ended up getting a killer deal on the Fox 150mm, $250. Going to use my Wolftooth remote lever with it.

Thanks for all the help everyone, it's greatly appreciated as always.


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm liking my Fox dropper, but it's not 150.. It's about 143mm. Just putting that out there.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

I ran a 150mm RS reverb for 3 years when I was 330lbs without issue and it was when they were in second year of production. The problem with hydraulic posts is they don't always work well in cold weather and for a lot of people the do seems to fail more often. I may have been a lucky one. I've been using a KS lev integra since 2015, the a 30.9(150mm) on my 2015 Intense tracer and now a 31.6(170mm) on my Evil Insurgent without issue. My weight with the KS has been 250-290lbs. I will say that the Fox Transfer gets the bullet proof vote from most bike shops. As a big clyde, I've never had as issue with a post failing due to my weight. Some posts just generally have more failures than others regardless of weight. For a point of reference of what terrain I ride. I live in Northern California and ride a ton of really rocky technical terrain, a lot of climbing and descending raging from Downievile DH and Soquel Demo (Santa Cruz).


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Doubling down on poor product durability and general quality from Crank Brothers. They are pretty though.


----------



## Clyde250 (Oct 18, 2013)

Pro Koryaks are a solid seatpost. I ran one for a year and the only thing I had to do was hand tighten the collar. It's a single bolt design clamp which turns a lot of people off, but at 235, it never moved. 

The best thing is the thing is user serviceable. Changing the cartridge runs you about 30 min and 45 bucks. 

You can find them for under 200 regularly.


----------



## homey (May 24, 2004)

If, and when, that Fox transfer post fails I’d recommend a look at the e13 post. I have a buddy who’s a bruiser and weighs at least 330. He broke two Gravity Droppers and his e13. The difference was the warranty service. E13 is spot on when it comes to backing up their products. Easy to deal with like Thomson but without the additional costs.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

sturge said:


> I'm on a Reverb 'B1 Stealth' Model 170mm. Initially had some issues in cold weather but did full bleed per RockShox guidance and it has worked flawlessly from 10 degF in Jan up to now. I'm 220#.


Update...since above post, I'm about 800 miles into the new Kona which came with Reverb. After the bleed performed in Jan/2018 all I do is ride it. No issues.


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks homey.

I got my wife a KS Lev 27.2 for her bike and the small o-ring that keeps dirt out broke. I contacted them online and left a voicemail and no one has responded to me at all.

I wanted to get a brand x for her, but can't find the 27.2 external 100mm now.


----------



## naya the dingo (Aug 26, 2010)

+1 for Fox Transfer and also Gravity Dropper. The Gravity Dropper was on my Santa Cruz Nomad and worked flawlessly until a crash rendered the 1" drop inoperable. The Transfer came stock on my Yeti SB6 and I love it. So much nicer to have infinite adjustability versus the preset stops on the Gravity Dropper. As far as weight goes, I'm currently 301, and both posts were ridden by me when I was 350 plus gear.


----------



## Troy Carter (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm only 240# but I have not had any real issues with several droppers including a RS Reverb, KS Lev, and Bike Yoke. If I had to pick a favorite it's the Bike Yoke Revive 185mm which is partly because it's the longest travel but also because it's smooth, reliable and the lever is very nice.


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

Here's an update. I'm still on the Fox 150mm dropper and I like it. I only wish it had more drop. Just in! They have a 175mm now and I'll probably be getting it. I was thinking Bike Yoke 185mm, but the Fox is a little less money.

The wife's KS Lev 27.2 saddle parts didn't hold up. I looked into getting the replacement acorn nuts and new bolts, but they're about $60 for all new saddle hardware. I got a good deal on a PNW 110mm dropper. The hookup for the cable is much more simple and so is the dust cover for the mechanism. We'll see if it holds up better than the KS Lev.

In new news, she's looking at getting a new Santa Cruz Hightower LT or an Ibis Ripmo. We're leaning towards the Ripmo. We have a demo ride with Santa Cruz on the 28th. I will also be demo riding a Hightower LT. I tried a Transition Sentinel and felt the front end was floppy and the reach to short. I tried a Ripmo and felt it had more room and it wasn't floppy. I'm waiting to check out the Yeti SB150.


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

Update: Got a 9point8 200mm Fall Line. I like the the extra drop and the seat mounting is real nice too. I'll see how it holds up.


----------



## smockteleheli (Jan 19, 2011)

I have been using a gravity dropper for a number of years on my old bike without problems.

I bent an SDG Tellis on my second ride out. So while they are easy to maintain, I don't recommend them for any true clyde. I'm 260 btw.

I am strongly considering a bike yoke revive as a replacement.


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

9point8 had issues as soon as I got it. They took it back and gave a full refund. It has issues returning. It was very slow. Set pressure. Worked fine. Went for a ride. Didn’t work again. 

Been running a Fox 175mm for quite awhile now and have been very happy.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

I've had two Fox DOSS and two Fox Transfer. They never broke but seatpost diameter changed a few times among my last few frames. The closest thing to an issue I had was one of the Transfers made a clicking noise as I pressed the lever. Not sure if it was the post or the remote but it had no functional implications, just a soft click that you could only hear inside.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

265lbs on a OneUp Dropper v2 210cm, love it!!!!

https://www.oneupcomponents.com/collections/dropper-posts/products/dropper-post-v2


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Still riding my TranzX dropper that came on my Specialized, 330lbs, no problems so far going on 2 months.


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a bike yoke revive 150 and love it. I destroyed my stock reverb 2 years ago and moved to the bike yoke and have had no problems. I've "bled" the excess air in the system 4-5 times at most. I've fluctuated between 250-275 lbs and the dropper still works without issue, though I'm above the approved weight limit.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

I've got 1-year on a Specialized Command Post IRcc, 30.9mm x 125mm travel on a XL fat bike frame. It has been flawless. I find 125mm is plenty of drop, and 150 (fully extended) would have been too tall.


----------

